# Woodworking Show Get-together?



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Anyone interested in meeting up at the Woodworking Show when it comes to town? 
The show will be here at Reliant 30MAR-01APR. Tickets are $8 and theres a $2 discount E-coupon on their website. 
I usually go on the Friday when they open to avoid the bigger crowds but would be open to another day if we get a group together.
Usually some really good bargins on machines, tools & supplies.

Below is the schedule of Turning seminars they will be having this year:
http://thewoodworkingshow.com/atoz/Turning


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Brew...sound like a good plan. If the winds not blowing...we may be out in the bay with our new toy.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm game!


----------



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

I hope to out of the state by then on a job...if not, then I will be there...Vic


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

You can bet on me being there..LOL


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I will even try to make it there. Just let me know what day and time to be there.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

My wife and I will be there as well. We also try to go on Friday to avoid some of the crowds.
I just can't pass up some of the deals they have. Even when I don't have the major tool they attached sometimes.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Friday classes look good to me.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thinking about going Saturday or Sunday. Two hour drive and work on Friday so cannot make it Friday. Not sure yet if going, but thinking seriously about it. Last time I went a few years ago, not much turning exhibits there but the local turning club was there and put on a show.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I would like to go Friday. Does anyone else want to meet on Friday?


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Friday works for me Bobby. I'm usually there when they open the doors around noon and the crowd is very small. You can walk up, see and buy what you want and get good seats to the seminars & demos. Sometimes I go back Sunday afternoon for good deals on stuff the vendors don't want to have to pack up and haul out too.
I really want to take in the Turning tools sharpening seminar at 3:30 on Friday.

Jeff


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

That was the one I was looking at lol


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

*Gulfcoast Woodturners "Booth"*

Several of us from GCWA will be demonstrating woodturning at the Woodworking Show. I will be there Friday, Saturday, and Sunday please come by the booth and see some of our turnings and watch us make shavings. If you are a 2cool "turner/poster" *please let me know* when you come by and "Shake and Howdy" Is's nice to put a name (screen name) and face together. This is the ole F..T your looking for.....


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Welcome aboard, Mr. Bill....

Guys, this is the world-famed "Teacher of Woodworking" I been jabbering about..You know, the guy who'll come to YOUR HOUSE and teach you basics on YOUR LATHE. Comes highly recommended...and is VERY patient...LOL

Bill..gonna be callin' you soon..I'm about up to my *** in pens now. LOL..Think it might be time to branch out into some minor bowl turning...only thang...I forgot what chuck you told me to get..and, of course, I've lost the list you made for me...not that losing things is too unusual at this point in life...LOL..

See ya at the Show...

Jim D


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Hey, I recognize that guy -- from 'show and tell' Saturday. I'll be stopping by at the show.

We, too , get there when the doors open and stay a long time. Fortunately, my wife enjoys the show as much as I do and is usually pressing me into purchases.
Look forward to seeing some of the 2coolers there.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Is everybody still going to the show? Is everybody still thinking Friday?


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Yep. My wife and I will be there Friday around the time they open the doors.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I plan on being there when they open too. Hope nothing changes between now and then.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

I'm there when they open up FRI. 

Anyone want to meet up in one of the shopping center lots close by and carpool in so we don't all have to pay $8 to park? My suburban can fit 8 folks. 
Something about paying more to park then to actually get in a venue just seems wrong!! 

Jeff


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I've got a parking pass and was planning on going Friday afternoon.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Brew said:


> I'm there when they open up FRI.
> 
> Anyone want to meet up in one of the shopping center lots close by and carpool in so we don't all have to pay $8 to park? My suburban can fit 8 folks.
> Something about paying more to park then to actually get in a venue just seems wrong!!
> ...


That sounds like a good plan in theory but I don't feel comfortable parking ANYWHERE around there. My wife works right down the road and they steal everything they can get their hands on around there...even in broad daylight!

The show opens at noon right?


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Yes, noon it is.
I figured one of the big lots on Kirby (Toy R Us or a resturant) would be safe but you're probably right.
I got a coupon from Rockler that they'll refund your parking with any $30 purchase from them.

Also noticed in the show flyer that active duty military, police & fire get in free with ID. I've got six $2 off admission coupons that I'll bring along too.

Jeff


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I'm going to bring my wife along to guard my Hummer.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

I might cheat and park at Momma's office then use her metrocard and take the train over then have Momma come pick me up afterwards. 
Man what I wont do to save a buck!?!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I printed off two of those 'bring your spouse for free' coupons. Reckon they'll let us? 

I think I'm safe on getting Rockler to refund the parking if it only takes $30. I can spend that much just walking by the window.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

SO....where/ what time are we all going to meet?


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

They usually only open one set of ticket windows & doors so I guess that would be the spot. I plan to be there just before noon.

Jeff


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I will be there as close to noon as I can. How are we going to know each other? I will have a red cap with "Where in the Hell is Crystal Beach" on it.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Bobby said:


> I will be there as close to noon as I can. How are we going to know each other? I will have a red cap with "Where in the Hell is Crystal Beach" on it.


This is me (the man not the dog LOL)










I'll be the bald fat guy in the bunch


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Can't miss me. Still as FUGLY as ever, always sporting my Hawaiian shirt & black ballcap that says "Chef Jeff's Gourmet on the Go". The gray chin wiskers are gone now, just got the Fu Man Chu thing goin' these days.

Jeff


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Boy are we going to make a ugly bunch.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I'm going to have to show up just to balance out all that ugliness :rotfl:


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Boy are we going to make a ugly bunch.


Nothing but old, fat, bald & ugly at the WW show. Thats the beauty of a show like this, we'll look just like everybody else & fit right in.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

hey!

I'm not bald


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> I'm going to have to show up just to balance out all that ugliness :rotfl:


Here's MonkeyBoy just make sure you're looking down or ya might miss him!! :slimer:

Rumor has it WJ might show up too.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

one out 4 ain't bad SC


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Brew said:


> Nothing but old, fat, bald & ugly at the WW show. Thats the beauty of a show like this, we'll look just like everybody else & fit right in.


LOL....Hey, I'm not old! (until I turn 45 next week that is)

Speaking of ugly, here are some more pictures of me  I figured you OLD guys could use a laugh or two


----------

